# Sulphur creek campground Unitas



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Any word on if the campground is open?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Where is the Sulphur Creek campground. I fish there occasionally but have never seen a camp ground.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

riptheirlips said:


> Where is the Sulphur Creek campground. I fish there occasionally but have never seen a camp ground.


Ditto. Maybe we're not as smart as the average bear...


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't there a Sulphur Creek Campground along 150/Mirror Lake HWY?
If that's the one I'd imagine the most reliable place to get that answer is the Bear River Forest Station.
-Not trying to be a Richard Cranium, I'd tell ya if i knew.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's Sulphur Campground fellas, around mile 39 of the Mirror Lake Highway.

Sulphur Creek and Sulphur Creek Reservoir are in Wyoming, 10 miles south of Evanston.


----------

